# Midwest Conference Detroit



## xjohnhakx (Jul 21, 2012)

The occupy midwest conference is in Detroit Aug. 23-26. There will be Teach-ins, workshops, and entertainment to be had. Along with many more festivities. I myself do not associate with occupy but still going with my affinity group to show support for direct action. Anyone else attending from STP?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2012)

id like to, but i think ill be in atlanta georgia around then... you should report back and let us know what it was like though.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Jul 22, 2012)

Mmm.. This is GREAT timing for me, actually. Much thanx for posting this!! I believe i'll be in that area (i'm in Muskegon, MI right now) for my ex's birfday, and then begin my loop of... the world, or as much of it as i can. so... yah, i believe i would definitely love to hit that up.  i've never done 'occupy' things (i really do... ultimately believe more in 'violent/destructive' tactics more than they do... sleeping in a park isn't gunna do much, ultimately!!). but.. anyways. i'm sure there'll be some good info there. what's your affinity group?


----------



## salamat (Jul 23, 2012)

might head down that way, should be in t.o. or windsor ontario in mid-to late aug. never been to detroit, always wanted to.


----------



## wetcat (Aug 9, 2012)

If I can.


----------

